

The joint mobile operating system: A risible idea - lotusleaf1987
http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2010/09/the-joint-mobile-operating-system-a-risible-idea.html

======
lotusleaf1987
The best quote of all: And then it all went wrong. Mobile utility providers
became mobile operators. They decided they knew what their customers wanted.
They turned into the electricity company trying to sell us toasters.

